# App to send SMS on Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 P5210



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

Could you suggest a simple app that would enable my Tablet to send SMS please?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

See here: http://www.jasonfrasca.com/deconstr...ellular-network-failures-caused-by-disasters/

Or you can use the cell providers website if they have a feature to send SMS through their website.


----------



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> See here: http://www.jasonfrasca.com/deconstr...ellular-network-failures-caused-by-disasters/
> 
> Or you can use the cell providers website if they have a feature to send SMS through their website.


Thank You.


----------

